# Bowfishing Seminar @ **** Rapids, MN Sportsman's Warehouse



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

The Land of Lakes Bowfishing Association will be hosting a bowfishing seminar at the **** Rapids Sportsman's Warehouse on May 22nd starting at 6:30pm. The LLBA is Minnesota's only bowfishing association and we want to preserve, promote, and educate bowfishing in the great state of Minnesota.

With this seminar we would like to pass on our passion for the sport of bowfishing. Learn about the different types of equipment that the industry is now providing bowfisherman today, from easy inexpensive setups all the way to the extreme. We can inform you of the ins and outs of the different ways one can bowfish. Whether it's from the banks of rivers and lakes or from a boat, we can help you get started. Also new this year will be a night season from June 1st to August 31st. We will have boats on site for people to look at to see how to setup a boat for this unbelievable style of bowfishing. There will be a lot to learn and see, so be sure to join us for what will be a great time.


----------

